# "Architects" Ambience - How to achieve THAT sound?



## lewis (Sep 8, 2017)

So Im a massive fan of modern Architects and their use of Ambience in sections where the guitars completely drop out and to bulk up the mix being under Rhythm sections.

examples



AND(1:10 onwards in particular) -



any suggestions what I can do to achieve that sound?. My band has a specific DJ/sampler, using Abelton and a laptop/keyboard/scratch desk live so it would be easily do-able.

I just have no clue what to do to achieve that. Is it strings?. Synths?. What kind of reverb?. Etc etc.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## karjim (Sep 8, 2017)

On their last album 95% pure guitar ambiances with a bunch of strymon timeline bigsky mobius. That s what their producer said on URM podcast (nail the mix). An E bow could help IMO


----------



## lewis (Sep 9, 2017)

karjim said:


> On their last album 95% pure guitar ambiances with a bunch of strymon timeline bigsky mobius. That s what their producer said on URM podcast (nail the mix). An E bow could help IMO


oh wow nice!

wonder if i can get close to replicating what the pedal does, using vsts and my pod hd for effects.

what kind of reverb/delay is that?
also, e bows are awesome


----------



## Tirmu (Sep 9, 2017)

Try a cleaner guitar sound --> delay --> big reverb


----------



## schwiz (Sep 11, 2017)

karjim is right, those ambient sounds are AxeFx tones. I mixed Gone With The Wind a few months ago and can confirm that. If I recall right, I found for my old POD HD Pro online that was called "Ambidjent" or something like that on Line6's website, and the signal actually had no amp/cab, but was split into parallel for delay and reverb processing. There was also a pitch shifter in there as well if I remember right. You could go download something like that for a baseline.


----------



## cult (Sep 12, 2017)

Just go Delay => Reverb in your FX chain, that will get you there after some toying around.
Don't be afraid to kill the dry signal completely, maybe use multiple Delays and some modulation.


----------



## lewis (Sep 12, 2017)

schwiz said:


> karjim is right, those ambient sounds are AxeFx tones. I mixed *Gone With The Wind a few months ago and can confirm that*. If I recall right, I found for my old POD HD Pro online that was called "Ambidjent" or something like that on Line6's website, and the signal actually had no amp/cab, but was split into parallel for delay and reverb processing. There was also a pitch shifter in there as well if I remember right. You could go download something like that for a baseline.



holy crap man what? you mixed work for Architects? If so i may need prices for my band haha?

also, god so they have Axes, Kempers AND an extensive amp list?. What gear do they NOT have?

as an update, ive found a very very close style clean tone on my HD Pro. (The unit nails clean tones) and it indeed has no amp/cab sounds


----------



## Drezik27 (Sep 12, 2017)

lewis said:


> holy crap man what? you mixed work for Architects? If so i may need prices for my band haha?
> 
> also, god so they have Axes, Kempers AND an extensive amp list?. What gear do they NOT have?
> 
> as an update, ive found a very very close style clean tone on my HD Pro. (The unit nails clean tones) and it indeed has no amp/cab sounds



Architects had a Song on Nail the Mix a few months ago. If you're a big fan of the band I would suggest checking it out.

Song was Gone With the Wind. I'm not a huge fan of the band, but it was pretty cool to see how it was produced.

EDIT: Here's the link

https://unstoppablerecordingmachine.clickfunnels.com/sales-page14137021


----------



## cult (Sep 13, 2017)

cult said:


> Just go Delay => Reverb in your FX chain, that will get you there after some toying around.
> Don't be afraid to kill the dry signal completely, maybe use multiple Delays and some modulation.



Just realised a mistake I made. It should be Reverb into Delay, not the other way around.
That way you'll have the reverbs ambiance, the delay following will make it really lush and give it a sense of space.

It's what post rock bands do. Sometimes they add in pitch shifters for an octave up added or some intervals. You've got a POD, just get crazy with it.


----------

